# [Wet Thumb Forum]-75 gallon planning



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Hello...
Bonus time is approaching and I think I might purchase a 75gallon.
I have some questions...
How many bags of florite are recommended?
I already have 2x55w fixtures from my 29, is 4x55w enough for a dutch 75? 
My DIY question is about a 75 hood/canopy.
I've searched and searched but I cannot find plans for a *low* profile diy hood. 
Have any links?
Thanks

N8


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Hello...
Bonus time is approaching and I think I might purchase a 75gallon.
I have some questions...
How many bags of florite are recommended?
I already have 2x55w fixtures from my 29, is 4x55w enough for a dutch 75? 
My DIY question is about a 75 hood/canopy.
I've searched and searched but I cannot find plans for a *low* profile diy hood. 
Have any links?
Thanks

N8


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

How low do you want to go and what kind of lamps are you going to use?

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

I plan on using ahsupply fixtures, maybe 4x55w i'm uncertain; that might not be enough light for a 75.
Perhaps 4x55w+2x30w?
I'd like to keep the canopy/hood under 6".


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

4x55 watt AH Supply kits should be more than enough.

I wasn't thinking of 6 inches as low-profile.

Here is an old article on a low-profile hood using 48" linear lamps. The hood is 2 3/4 inches high. I've adapted the same design for two other size tanks and I'm pretty sure it could easily be done for AH Supplies lights.

This thread shows pictures of the light rack on my 150. It is 5 1/2 inches top-to-bottom and stands 5 inches higher than the tank. The lights are mounted on braces and the top of the braces are only 3 inches above the rim of the tank. It could be done as an open-top or closed-top hood and stand 3 inches or less above the tank rim.

The AH supply reflectors are 2 inches high. You probably want the bottom of the reflectors above the tank rim, so you need to allow a minimum clearance below the edge of the reflectors. The minimum height above the rim is that clearance plus the 2-inch height of the reflectors plus the thickness of the top of the canopy, which could be only a 1/4 inch -- maybe less with some materials.

The problem with a low canopy is that it can trap a lot of heat close to the water surface and heat the tank. Cooling fans are a complicated cooling option and have limited effectiveness if the tank itself is covered with glass. Leave off the glass lid and fans should work better. Leaving the canopy open is a simpler cooling option. In fact, vent holes alone are pretty effective for avoiding heat buildup in the canopy. If you also leave off the glass lid then you should have no heating problems at all.

As far as the Flourite requirement is concerned, try Jared's article at brainyday.com. There are other great links there.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

The only problem I find with 4x 55 watt PC light over a 75 gallon is the surface area it cover.

I have to place the plant according to where the light is sitting. The stem plants near the front, back, and side of the tank have a tendency to grow toward light (growing crooked). Aside from that small problem, the plants grow quite well with 4x 55 watt.

---------------------------
My 75 Gallon

Aquabay


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Roger,

I'm interested in seeing the pictues of your lighting setup on your 150, but they are not working when I click on the link to the thread. I may be the only one with the problem, but if not do you mind putting them back up?

George


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

To answer your flourite question, I used 8 bags on my 75 and it is just right. Could get away with 6 bags though, or get 4 bags and mix 50/50 with gravel.

I have 4 x 55W AHSupply lights and IMO it is too much for a 75. If I were doing it again I would use 2 x 55W pc and also a NO 40 Watt flourescent strip light.

Canadian Aquatic Plant Trading Website


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by AquaGeo:
> I'm interested in seeing the pictues of your lighting setup on your 150, but they are not working when I click on the link to the thread.


Oops. Sorry about that. They're back up.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Bob Hooper (Apr 10, 2004)

I found this to one to be very simple to build and very versatile. You can modify the height to suit your needs.
http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=11
Hoop


----------



## imported_csf (May 8, 2003)

You can use the AH supply 38 or 40 watt bulbs in place of the 55 watt bulbs. I've changed out 2 of my 55's for 38's to cut down on the light as 4x55 was a little much for my setup.


----------



## imported_Mike (Feb 7, 2003)

Have you considered using eco-complete instead of florite? I used 8 bags of it in my 75gal tank and it is great stuff. No washing, no clouding and the plants love it. I've used seachem's florite in the past, but I'll never use it again.


----------

